# Audient iD4 for Orchestral Sample Libraries ?



## gideonleong (Sep 2, 2016)

Dear all,

What are your thoughts on Audient iD4 as an audio interface for running orchestral sample libraries like Hollywood Orchestra from EASTWEST and some orchestral Kontakt libraries (Cinesamples, 8dio, SoundIron..etc) as well. Any thoughts on this ? How would you compare this with Focusrite's Scarlett models ?


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Sep 2, 2016)

I've tried all the Audient models, they're all great. Sounds like you're not interested in the mic pre side of things so... . From my knowledge Audient has the scroll wheel and two headphones inputs over the Focusrite.
I would imagine the ID4 would win on Mic Pre and DI sound also
Hope that answers your question.
Drivers have been miles better on my ID22 compared to my old Apogee


----------



## gideonleong (Sep 2, 2016)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> I've tried all the Audient models, they're all great. Sounds like you're not interested in the mic pre side of things so... . From my knowledge Audient has the scroll wheel and two headphones inputs over the Focusrite.
> I would imagine the ID4 would win on Mic Pre and DI sound also
> Hope that answers your question.
> Drivers have been miles better on my ID22 compared to my old Apogee



Thanks Kaufmanmoon ! That pretty much answers it. Cheers.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Sep 3, 2016)

gideonleong said:


> Thanks Kaufmanmoon ! That pretty much answers it. Cheers.



You're welcome, I'm sure the focusrite would do the job but I think the extra features and nicer Mic Pre/Di should swing it.


----------

